# ?? about repairing joint tape



## jarhead0531 (Mar 5, 2008)

I was asked by my neighbor to repair some ceiling damage from years ago. Apparently she had a roof leak that caused some of the joint tape to come loose. Normally I would just tear out the bad area and patch it back, but this is a textured ceiling.

Is there anyway I could put some adhesive behind the tape then force it up then paint the entire ceiling to blend it in?? There is no no way I could match the texture myself, no experience with such things.

Any advice??


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

Either tell him it's a learning experience or find someone for him. Textures can be tough to match. You can do your patch, prime and then texture it..at least then your dealing with 1 surface of the same porousness. 15 yeas ago when I patched 40 holes a year with texture, I could repair and textre and match it. Here in Pa everything is smooth wall


----------



## jarhead0531 (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't think she wants to go through the expense or trouble of hiring a drywall pro for this. She really just wants the ceiling painted to even everything out. She is an older divorced lady so I take care of handyman type things for her. No other advice from anyone???


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

What's the texture look like? If she's not too picky, you could give it a shot. I don't think you should glue the tape back up. What do I know, it might hold up. Epoxy, then painters caulk rubbedx around, then paint? If it doesn't work, you can go back to doing it right...


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

jarhead0531 said:


> I was asked by my neighbor to repair some ceiling damage from years ago. Apparently she had a roof leak that caused some of the joint tape to come loose. Normally I would just tear out the bad area and patch it back, but this is a textured ceiling.
> 
> Is there anyway I could put some adhesive behind the tape then force it up then paint the entire ceiling to blend it in?? There is no no way I could match the texture myself, no experience with such things.
> 
> Any advice??


Yes , that adhesive would be called spackle !

Use an oil / shellac based primer FIRST , to seal the water stain.:w00t:


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

Without seeing it it's only a guessing game but here's an idea; Pull the bad tape off and you should have an indent where the old tape was bedded in. Put some mesh tape in there and use durabond over it and then finish it off with Plus-3. Buy a can of orange peel or knock-down from HD or Mennards and shoot it on. Prime and paint patch using what's left of the original paint. 
BTW, is she hot for an old lady?:laughing:


----------



## jarhead0531 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the responses everyone, even the smartars ones.  The biggest reason I was trying to avoid any real drwall work is that this is a dining room with openings on 3 sides and part of the major passageway through the house, really wanted to avoid the the mess associated the drywall work.

I think I will do it the right way, but wait until spring when I can open the doors onto the deck to vent some of the mess outside. Not to mention right now she is in FL and the room is full of stuff. I don't feel like being responsible for breaking any of her fine china moving things around.

I'm 32, she is 64, get your mind outta the gutter. But ther grand daughter that lives with her is pretty cute. Damn it, now I have to get my mind outta the gutter...

Cheers,

Barry


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

Definitely have her or her representative (granddaughter in bikini) move everything. Then get in and do it with plastic drapes. 

DON"T open up windows and blow it all through the house!

If you can't match the texture, then hire a guy to do it and pass the cost straight through for the learning experience.


----------

